# Exac T Guide Information



## royalcoachman (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi All,

I recently dug out an Exac T Guide for cutting/routing panels. I probably bought it 12-15 years ago at a woodworking show. I never used it. It was made by BradPark Industries iin Toronto,Canada, but the company appears to be out of business.

My problem is that the user's manual is missing. My gude will cut 4×8 sheets of plywood in either direction. It has two bases, perhaps one for a circular saw and another that I could mount a router on.

On the internet I found an article comparing guides of this type of guide, published in the July/August, 1992 issue of Fine Woodwoking. But now users manual which I really would like to have to understand the proper use of this tool.

Can anyone help me out here. I would pay you to copy your manual or to scan it into a file that you could email to me. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Jerry


----------



## Davendeb (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi Royal Coachman.

Dave Paperd here in Spokane.

i bought the exact same device about 20 years ago. I have the manual and can scan it and send you the copy if i have your email address. Please send the address to me at [email protected]
and i will do that and get it to you

Dave


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have the same tool, the panel saw version made prior to the final
iteration before the inventor gave up on the business. I didn't buy
it new and it came with some paperwork, but not anything I would
call a manual.

In any case, it is a quirky tool but it can deliver very exact crosscuts 
if you pay attention to what you are doing with it. As a panel
router, the molded plastic bases are too flawed to deliver 
consistent depth of cut in my opinion. The later bases may be
better.


----------



## royalcoachman (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the replies Loren and Dave. Dave had the exact manual I needed and his wife was very kind to scan and send it to me. Wow! That will be a huge help in getting the most out of this tool which is no longer in production. If anyone else needs the manual just email me and I will be glad to send it to you.

This is a great forum. I hope I can return the help that I have received.

Jerry Thomas


----------



## Ramski (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi All,

I have been "snooping around" the site on and off for several years now and finally decided to sign up as I have gotten more serious about my woodworking. One of the main reasons I decided to join was that I have a Panel King System , new in boxes, without the manual/instructions. I did a search on the site and came up with a couple of individuals that might be able to help me. They are Dave Papered and Royal Coachman. If anyone knows them and can help me out, that would be great. Anyways, hope to get some projects posted and can't wait to absorb some more knowledge from all of you.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Lucky guy. They are pretty cool with the last
iteration solving most issues with the system.

If you post pictures of what you have I can
probably tell you more or less how to 
put it together.


----------



## Ramski (Sep 29, 2014)

I will need to lay it out on my garage floor. It it actually is in two long,square boxes, one tube and another tub of some hardware and mounting plates for saw and router.

Thanks


----------



## ozne (Dec 28, 2014)

I also need a manual for the exact-t- guide. If someone can e-mail it to [email protected] I would greatly appreciate it! Thank you in advance and I look forward to sharing ideas and projects with you all. Happy New Year

2


----------



## DanTee (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi woodworkers, 
I am trying to find a Panel King manual. Bought the unit without one an am going nuts trying to get it operational. Thanks for your help,
[email protected]


----------



## Flintlock71 (Aug 3, 2019)

I came into ownership of an Exac-t-guide from an estate sale and would love to find the manual for this tool. I see it has been found and shared. I would love to be included in this. Is there someone who could help me out?


----------

